# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καναρίνια ίδιου φύλου?

## kazamias

εχω δυο καναρινια τα οποια ταιζονται[φιλιουνται] συνεχεια και ολη μερα.η ερωτηση που θελω να κανω ειναι αν τα καναρινιου ιδιου φυλλου ταιζονται[φιλιουνται].ρωταω γιατι εχω δυο καναρινια οπου η θυληκια ξεκινησε εχθες να φτιαχνει τη φωλια της και ο αρσενικος το μονο που κανει ειναι να τη ταιζει.

----------


## mirsini_st

kazamia εννοεις πως εχεις 2 καναρια  που δεν ξερεις αν ειναι ιδιου η διαφορετικου φυλλου?και ενα ζευγαρι???...η εχεις δυο καναρινια δεν εισαι σιγουρος για το φυλλο τους και περοιγραφοντας μας τιο κανουν θες να δεις αν ειναι φυσιολογικο οποτε να επιβεβαιωσεις κ το φυλλο τους???

----------


## demis

Το οτι δεν ζευγαρωνουν μπροστα σου δεν πρεπει να σε ανυσηχει, μπορει να ζευγαρωσουν οποια δηποτε ωρα εσυ λυπεις. Εγω ενα ζευγαρι που τα ζευγαρωνω εδω 3 χρονια ποτε  δεν τα ειδα να ζευγαρωνουν αλλα παντα οποτε βαζω φωλια μου βγαζουν μικρα! Απο την αλλη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να φτιαξει φωλια το αρσενικο, αντε ισως σε καποιες περιπτωσεις να βοηθαει τη θυλικια αν κ ειναι σπανιο φαινομενο αλλα να εχει μονο αρσενικα το κλουβι  κ να φτιαξει φωλια ενα αρσενικο δεν γινεται.

----------


## kazamias

για τη θυληκια ειμαι σιγουρος που εφτιαξε και τη φωλια.για τον υποτιθεμενο αρσενικο δεν ξερω.νομιζω πως ειναι μικρος και απειρος.το κλουβι εντωμεταξυ το εχω σε σημειο που μπορω να τα βλεπω εγω και αυτα οχι.

----------


## kazamias

εννοουσα να ειναι και τα δυο θυληκα.

----------


## demis

Τους εχεις κανει καθολου διατροφικη προετοιμασια? τα δικα μου παντως ζευγαρωναν το πρωι κατα τις 7 που κοιμομασταν.

----------


## kazamias

τους εχω κανει τα παντα.επειδη εχω αλλα δυο ζευγαρια τα οποια ζευγαρωναν ολη τη μερα.απλως φοβαμαι τον αρσενικο μηπως ειναι μικρος ηλικιακα γιατι τον βλεπω και ειναι λιγο ατζουμπαλος.απο εκει που τον πηρα ομως μου ειπαν πως ειναι πυρωμενος και καταλληλος ηλικιακα.

----------


## demis

Βασικα στους παπαγαλους δεν ειναι παραξενο να ταιζονται 2 του ιδιου φυλλου. Τωρα για τα καναρινια δεν το εχω  ακουσει, ας περιμενουμε να μας πει καποιος που τα ξερει καλυτερα.

----------


## mirsini_st

δαχτυλιδι εχει στο ποδι του?μηπως βγαλουν ακρη τα παιδια που ξερουν καλυτερα για την ηλικια του απο εκει

----------


## kazamias

οχι δυστηχως δεν εχει δαχτυλιδη.

----------


## Avdiritis

Χωρίς να θέλω να σε μπερδέψω εγώ έχω σε μεγάλο κλουβί 2 θυληκιές και έναν αρσενικό ( ο αρσενικός είναι τσεκαρισμένος λόγω τραγουδιού ότι είναι αρσενικός και η μια θυληκιά επίσης τσεκαρισμένη γιατί είχε κάνει αυγά) η δεύτερη θυληκιά λοιπόν (για θυληκιά την είχα πάρει) την έχω παρατηρήσει όντως να έχει τέτοια συμπεριφορά....Τις έχω πετύχει όταν τρώει η μια αυγό πηγαίνει και η άλλη και δείχνουν να αλληλοταΐζονται. Πάντως θυμάμαι πως όταν είχα πάρει αυτή που δεν είμαι 1000% σίγουρος πως είναι θυληκιά ο πετσοπάς μου είχε πει πως ήταν και "πυρωμένη" μάλιστα (Νοέμβρη μήνα).

----------


## mirsini_st

κοιτα κανε τη δοκιμη σου και βλεποντας κ κανοντας  :Happy:   .....εχω διαβασει εδω για πουλακια που εγιναν μπαμπαδες απο 8 - 9 μηνων  ...οποτε ισως εχει την απαραιτητη ηλικια για να ανταπεξελθει...εφοσον εχεις κ αλλα ζευγαρια σε φαση αναπαραγωγης δεν θα ναι τοσο τραγικο αν δεν τα καταφερει λογω νεαρης ηλικιας...εμενα ειναι μικρος σε ηλικια  ο μαγκας μου αλλα μια δοκιμη την κανω....καλη επιτυχια παντως  !!

----------


## mirsini_st

μωρε καλα κανω εγω κ δεν χωνευω τους πετσοπαδες...την τυφλα τους δεν ξερουν οι πιο πολλοι....οχι πως εχω εγω την τρελη την εμπειρια...αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν παραπληροφορω τους αλλους...

----------


## kazamias

ευχαριστω ρε παιδια.

----------


## kazamias

μιλαμε για πολυ φιλι ρε παιδια.

----------


## mirsini_st

αχαχααχχα....αστα ρε συ να φιλιουνται!!!μην αγχωνεσαι!!! αν τσακωνονταν θα ταν ενα θεμα...τωρα που ναι στις γλυκες αστα !!!μπορει να μη γουσταρουν αγριαδες και να τη βρισκουν με τα φιλακια !!!   ξερουν αυτα τη δουλεια τους ακολουθουν τα ενστικτα τους...οταν ειναι ετοιμα θα κανουν αυτο που πρεπει!

----------


## kazamias

αυτο λεω και εγω.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ενα μεγάλο κόκκινο χ πάνω δεξιά παρακαλώ αν συνεχίσει έτσι η περιγραφή έχουμε και ανήλικα μελή στο φόρουμ!!!! :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Anim 25:

----------


## kazamias

καταλληλο μονο για μελη ανω των 18 ετων

----------


## panos70

Βασιλη αν ο αρσενικος που λες οτι ειναι, ειναι αρσενικος και αν ειναι 8 μηνων και πανω τοτε θα σου κανει μικρα αν ειναι μεχρι 6 μηνων τοτε οχι.εγω τοσα χρονια δεν ειδα ποτε καναρινια του ιδιου φυλλου να ταιζονται οποτε μαλον ειναι ζευγαρι,μαλον ειναι προταρεις και απειρος θα δειξει....

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ μαλλον αγχωνεσαι τζαμπα...τα πουλακια ειναι στα προκαταρτικα .απολυτα φυσιολογικο για φυσιολογικους οργανισμους ...μην παιρνεις παραδειγμα απο το ανθρωπινο ειδος!  αλλα και σε αυτα αλλα ειναι πιο γρηγορα αλλα πιο αργα .αν ειχες δυο θηλυκα τοτε θα ειχανε πλακωθει για την διεκδικηση της φωλιας .αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου

----------


## kazamias

κι ομως παιδια ο γιγαντας βατεψε.τωρα αν ευστοχησε δεν ξερω αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι προσπαθει.φιλε Δημητρη εχεις απολυτο δικιο.

----------


## kazamias

ξεχασα να αναφερω πως η καναρα εχει σχεδον ετοιμη τη φωλια.

----------


## jk21

Τι να κανει ο καημενος ...ακουσε τη φημη οτι του αμφισβητισες τον ανδρισμο του και ειπε να σου παραχωρησει λιγο ...θεαμα να ηρεμησεις  :bye:

----------


## xXx

> εχω δυο καναρινια τα οποια ταιζονται[φιλιουνται] συνεχεια και ολη μερα.η ερωτηση που θελω να κανω ειναι αν τα καναρινιου ιδιου φυλλου ταιζονται[φιλιουνται].ρωταω γιατι εχω δυο καναρινια οπου η θυληκια ξεκινησε εχθες να φτιαχνει τη φωλια της και ο αρσενικος το μονο που κανει ειναι να τη ταιζει.


δεν την ταΐζει μόνο της κάνει και άλλα πράγματα που μάλλον δεν βλέπεις...

----------


## jk21

> δεν την ταΐζει μόνο της κάνει και άλλα πράγματα που μάλλον δεν βλέπεις...


 ΧΧΧ-BIG brother                            :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## kazamias

αξιος αξιος

----------


## kazamias

απλως δεν το πολυπιστευα γιατι η καναρα ειναι η διπλασια απο αυτον[μας βγηκε λιγο νταρντανα] και αυτος φαινεται σαν 7μηνιτης.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Βασίλη καλημέρα, εύχομαι και η συνεχεία να ειναι ανάλογα όμορφη!!! 
όπως βλέπεις δεν είχα άδικο πως πρέπει να βάλεις ένα κόκκινο χ  στην γωνιά..χαχαχα




> αξιος αξιος





> ΧΧΧ-BIG brother





> δεν την ταΐζει μόνο της κάνει και άλλα πράγματα που μάλλον δεν βλέπεις...

----------


## kazamias

ειχες απολυτο δικιο.να δουμε ομως θα ειναι γονιμος?

----------


## xXx

και γιατί να μην είναι βρε....περίμενε λίγες μέρες και θα το διαπιστώσουμε

----------


## kazamias

δεν ξερω ειμαι λιγο επιφυλακτικος με αυτον τον ασενικο.

----------


## jk21

ακομα ; ...βρε βασιλη σε ποσες στασεις πρεπει να το κανει ο καημενος για να σε πεισει ;   :Evilgrin0039: 
 :Happy0196:

----------


## kazamias

εδω με τα μωζαικ που σου ελεγα Δημητρη και τα ειχα δει να ζευγαρωνουν πανω απο δεκα φορες και ειχα δυο ασπορες γεννες φαντασου με αυτο.μακαρι να εχεις δικιο.

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι να ειναι πραγματι γονιμο το πουλακι για να χαρουν πριν απο ολα εκεινα και μετα εσυ και εμεις . το σχολιο ηταν γιατι νομιζα αμφεβαλες ακομα για το φυλο του

----------


## kazamias

οχι για αυτο δεν εχω πλεον αμφιβολιες.

----------


## Avdiritis

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα για να παραθέσω 2 φωτογραφίες μιας και έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι. Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι απο υποτιθέμενη θυληκιά και λέω υποτιθέμενη γιατί είναι σε ένα κλουβί με έναν αρσενικό και άλλη μια θυληκιά και τις 2 θυληκιές τις βλέπω πολύ κοντά κοντά να κάθονται και όλο φιλάκια είναι και άλλα τέτοια παιχνιδίσματα. Οι άλλες φωτογραφίες είναι απο αρσενικό τσεκαρισμένο γιατί τον έχω ακούσει να τραγουδά, τώρα αν αυτή που νομίζω θυληκιά μας βγει αρσενικός δεν έχω ακούσει το κελάηδημά του ούτε μια μέρα, μόνο ένα μακρίσιρτο τσίου κάνει όσο καιρό είναι στα χέρια μου και τίποτα παραπάνω. Να υπενθυμίσω πως μας είχε απασχολήσει και παλιότερα το φύλο του συγκεκριμένου πουλιού και είχαμε καταλήξει σε θυληκό, μόνο που με προβληματίζει πολύ η συμπεριφορά του αυτή το τελευταίο καιρό.Παρακαλώ πολύ τα φώτα σας

Θυληκό(?)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Αρσενικό

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

εγω βαγγελη βλεπω την πρωτη ακομα σαν θηλυκια απλα τον αρσενικο απειρωτο σχετικα  ....
τωρα για τα φιλακια που λες .... οι  <<  καιροι >>  πια ειναι πιο απελευθερωμενοι  :Evilgrin0010:   :rollhappy:

----------


## Avdiritis

Αυτό φοβάμαι Δημήτρη ότι οι καιροί είναι εντελώς απελευθερωμένοι που λες και εσύ και χτύπησε και τα πουλιά πλέον το κύμα αυτό

----------


## mitsman

Εγω παντως να πω την αληθεια μου απο την φωτο που δεν φαινεται και τοσο καλα θηλυκα μου φαινονται και τα δυο...καλα για το πρωτο σιγουρα!

----------


## Avdiritis

Δημήτρη (mitsman)το δεύτερο είναι αρσενικό όπως είπα και παραπάνω γιατί το έχω ακούσει να τραγουδά, ίσως ευθύνεται αυτό που είπε και το Δημήτρης (jk21) το ότι δεν είναι πυρωμένο και το βλέπεις έτσι

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω!!!Μπορει να ειναι και ετσι,αλλωστε δεν εχω και την καλυτερη αποψη απο τις εικονες!!παντως τετοια εποχη δυσκολο να μην εχει πυρωσει αρσενικο!!!
Εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια με θηλυκο που κελαιδουσε φουλ!!Για βαλε του λιγο νημα να δουμε...θα το τσιμπησει καθολου!!??

----------


## Avdiritis

Νήμα τους έχω αλλά ασχολείται η δεύτερη θυληκιά που είναι στο κλουβί (όχι αυτή της φωτό), τους έχω και 2 φωλιές και τα έχω αφήσει να πάρουν τον δρόμο τους...

----------


## mitsman

Για να δουμε!!!ειμαι πολυ περιεργος!!!

----------


## Avdiritis

Εγώ να δεις φίλε μου !!!

----------


## mitsman

οσο κοιταω την φωτο σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν μοιαζει με αυτην.....
  

Στο μεταξυ εχω ενα θηλυκο που ειναι σαν αυτο στην φωτογραφια που εχεις βαλει εσυ και ειναι σιγουρα θηλυκο,3 φορες μαμα!τωρα δηλαδη καθεται!ο χρονος θα δειξει!!!

----------


## jk21

οι τελευταιες φωτο δειχνουν αρσενικο τελειως απειρωτο ή μπορει και θηλυκο απλα θυμαμαι που το ειχαμε συζητησει αλλου και απο τα χαρακτηριστικα του φτερωματος οι γνωστες των καναρινιων χρωματος ειχαν καταληξει σε αρσενικο.εκτος αν θυμαμαι λαθος .βρες λιγο το λινκ βρε βαγγελη γιατι δεν εχω πολυ χρονο εδω στη δουλεια

----------


## petra

παιδια το 1 ειναι θυληκο το2αρσενηκο και το3 παλη θυληκο σιγουρα πραγματα.

----------


## mitsman

> παιδια το 1 ειναι θυληκο το2αρσενηκο και το3 παλη θυληκο σιγουρα πραγματα.


 ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑ.....
Σιγουρα πραγματα Πετρα μου... εεεε????
χα χα χα
οι δυο τελευταιες φωτο ειναι το ιδιο πουλακι!!!
Παντα φιλικα,δεν σε κοροιδευω!! σε πειραζω!! το ξερεις...

----------


## petra

πωπω πως ξεγελαστηκα ετσι. Η φωτο φταιει Δημητρη.χιχιχιχιχι!

----------


## mitsman

Αυτα ειναι απο τααγαπημενα μου σκηνικα!!!
χα χα χα!!!
Απλα θεωρησα να το σχολιασω εγω που με ξερεις και ξερεις οτι το λεω παντα καλοπροαιρετα!!!
χε χε χε χε!!!!
Για δεν λοιπον και πες μας ξανα τι ειναι!!!

----------


## petra

To 1 θυληκο 2 αρσενικο αλλα δεν ειναι πυρωμενο.

----------


## Avdiritis

Εδώ είναι η προηγούμενη φορά που θίχτηκε το θέμα

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...-θηλυκό

----------


## Avdiritis

Για το πύρωμα παιδιά πιστέψτε με δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι...κάθε μέρα αυγό με βιταμίνη Α πάνω και τους δίνω και σκεύασμα με Βιταμίνη Ε και Σελήνιο ( Δημήτρη το είχε δει πιο λέω), ζαρζαβατικά, χορταρικά,φρούτα τα έχουν.... απο εκεί και πέρα είναι στο χέρι τους

----------


## jk21

τι να  πω βρε βαγγελη ; .... την αμφοβολια μου για το αρσενικο την ειχα πει και στο ποστ  8  εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CE%BA%CF%8C

αλλα τοτε στην πορεια ειχε αμφισβητηθει μεχρι ενα σημειο και η θηλυκοτητα του θηλυκου (λογω χαρακτηριστικων χρωματισμου ,που στην πορεια ξεδιαλυθηκαν ) 

ας ελπισουμε οτι ο φιλος μας τελικα ειναι φιλος και οχι φιλη .τωρα για τις αλλες 2 τσουπρες ....αν μας βγει καμμια αρσενικος.... κατι θα μπει σε σειρα τουλαχιστον .αλλιως θα εχουμε μια ...    << απελευθερωμενη >>  σχεση !

----------


## Avdiritis

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα, σε λίγο θα τα πάω και στη Τήλο (ελπίζω να μην είναι κανένας απο εκεί και παρεξηγηθεί)

----------


## mitsman

Μηπως εννοεις στην Τηνο??

----------


## jk21

τηνο πανε οι ανθρωποι ,τηλο τα πουλια .... το βολεψαμε  

παραθετω και την φωτο του αρσενικου (; )
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...1&d=1306774874

(βαγγελη δωσμου το λινκ στη σελιδα που το εχεις ανεβασει για να το κανω φωτο  )

----------

